# Duda en bocinas al hackear audifonos bluetooth DR-BT21G sony



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hola

Hace un tiempo tenia unos audifonos bluetooth marca sony, específicamente el modelo DR-BT21G. Desafortunadamente por un mal manejo la estructura quedó destrozada no así con los circuitos.

Apenas los encontré y decidi hacerles un hack y por lo menos sacar la parte de audio para usarla en algunas bocinas o en algo que se me ocurra

Todo funciona perfectamente, sin embargo tengo problemas con la parte de salida de audio.

El módulo bluetooth que se uso en éstos audifonos es un CXN1450, del cual no hay otro datasheet mas que el que se encuentra en el manual de servicio (no existe mas info), sin embargo ese manual es mas o menos explícito.

El caso es que pensé que la parte de salida de audio sería lo mas común posible, con un común para los canales de audio y uno para R y otro para L

Sin embargo me he topado con algo raro, ya que para cada canal de audio hay 2 pines y parece que ambos son salidas (aunque los nombra por ejemplo A_OUT_R_N y A_OUT_R_P para el canal derecho), el diagrama puede ser visto en este pdf:

http://www.buyphilipsparts.com/shop/research_new/SON/sm/DRBT21G.pdf

mas específicamente, el circuito para cada canal es como la siguiente imagen 







ambos canales son asi

Me gustaria saber si es posible crearles un comun por ejemplo para agregarle una entrada jack de 3.5mm


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2014)

Seguramente es salida "Puente" (Bridge)

¿ Y que es lo que deseas hacer con esto ?


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2014)

jeje, una disculpa, sali apresuradamente y no termine bien la pregunta.

Hasta donde investigué, los modulos bluetooth aconsejan una entrada/salida de audio diferencial, sin embargo, yo tenia pensado agregarle un jack hembra de 3.5mm para poder conectarlo a un aplificador o para conectarle unos audifonos (de los parlantes que tenia ya solo tengo uno, el otro se perdio.....por cierto que éstos ultimos no decian la impedancia) pero creo que para ello tendria que convertir a salida simple

o no se, es lo que creo

alguna sugerencia?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2014)

yo entendi que quiere poner un ''comun'' para usar solo tres cables ,
común y salida izquierda y derecha , esos para colocarlo en un jack de 3,5 y luego amplicar y/o para un auricular


podes usar dos r de 10 hom entre -r y -l  ,con eso hacer el comun ,


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2014)

Bueno, verán, que sorpresa, según el manual de servicio y despues de checar el valor de los componentes, resulta que las resistencias y bobinas son de valor 0 (literal) entonces supongo que el circuito simplificado sería éste







aunque creo que sigo igual


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 14, 2014)

si tienen esas bobinas es porque la salida es clase D y tienes que colocarlas si o si, porque son inductores en realidad y con multimetro siempre te va a dar 0Ω .
pero no te va a dar 0 si lo medis con un inductometro



si ,tienes razon en el esquema no dice nada de inductor , dice bf (FERRITE BEAD
) y luego tiene una resistencia de 0 hom
http://www.google.com.ar/url?url=ht...J4EwxQ&usg=AFQjCNHmKFg7pS4h1utzcqwVLKA75pgThQ


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si tienen esas bobinas es porque la salida es clase D y tienes que colocarlas si o si, porque son inductores en realidad y con multimetro siempre te va a dar 0Ω .
> pero no te va a dar 0 si lo medis con un inductometro
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivament, las bobinas son FERRITE BEAD y son de 0mH y las resistencias son de 0 ohms


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 16, 2014)

he investigado y parece ser que la salida de audio de los módulos bluetooth son de tipo balanceado.

Lo que me hace preguntar ahora para que sirven los capacitores en la salida de cada señal


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 16, 2014)

seth9008 dijo:


> he investigado y parece ser que la salida de audio de los módulos bluetooth son de tipo balanceado.
> 
> Lo que me hace preguntar ahora para que sirven los capacitores en la salida de cada señal


 

@seth9008 Cada audifono tiene su canal independiente con su (+) y (-) respectivo de salida, inclusive marcado con su respectivo color Black y Red, si quieres hacer un comun entre ellos seria unir:


A_OUT_L_Negativo con A_OUT_R_Negativo, no meteria GND en ese asunto porque ya esta conectado respectivamente con los condensadores y si te fijas es la misma GND RF, yo haria las cosas como deben ser, conectaria 2 plug mono, uno para cada canal y listo porque a la final se van a conectar 2 canales independientes para 2 Speaker.

No hay necesidad de buscarle un comun, lo que si hay que tener en cuenta es la impedancia de esos parlantes que quieres conectar, con respecto a la impedancia de salida del Modulo, por eso estan conectadas esas pequeñas bobinas con esos respectivos condensadores, que conforman un filtro EMI, este es encargado de quitar interferencias EMI en ambos sentidos


----------



## jkogg (Oct 16, 2014)

yo usaria las salidas de un mismo signo y las otras las dejaria sin conectar,eso si atravez de un capacitor para desacoplar las cc,  ya que las salidas -/+ tienen la misma señal en contrafase.


----------

